# Rudolf Jelnek- Vizovice, Czechoslovakia - Bottle



## drjoe (Oct 24, 2004)

[8|]
 Hello everyone,

 I found the bottle below and have never seen anything like it.  I am wondering how old it is.  It is from the RUDOLF JELINEK distillery.  It has an applied top and neck, so I would guess perhaps Pre 1900s, but don't know.  Can anyone help me out?  Thanks a bunch!

 The bottle says:   RUDOLF JELINEK
                                 VIZOVICE
                          CZECHOSLOVAKIA,  on the side,

 and:  MADE IN CZECHOSLOVAKIA, on the bottom.


----------



## drjoe (Oct 24, 2004)

[8|]

 This bottle has a few air bubbles and I have uploaded more pics in an effort to help identify this bottle.  I am pretty new at this, so any help would really be appreciated.


----------



## Dirranbandi (Oct 24, 2004)

Hello drjoe

 There is information about this Czech Distillery company at their website:
 http://www.rjelinek.cz/ 

 Your bottle probably was a liquer/brandy liquer with a paper label.

 Cheers,

 Dirranbandi


----------

